# any easy way to tell the A series apart?



## McD (Nov 18, 2004)

Any way to tell what is what?

Oh and some pics for you guys


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

i think it says on the block, as to whether it's an A12, A14, A15 or whatever.

the id plate on the firewall might say.


----------



## McD (Nov 18, 2004)

B11sleeper said:


> i think it says on the block, as to whether it's an A12, A14, A15 or whatever.
> 
> the id plate on the firewall might say.



The plate on the firewall says 1.3L Suzuki, witha overhead cam. But were on the block did you say?


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

i forget yours isn't in a datsun  i'll look at mine today and let you know where it says.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

B11sleeper said:


> i forget yours isn't in a datsun  i'll look at mine today and let you know where it says.


so I looked on my car, on the side of the engine with the dizzy, right near the fuel pump i would say A** whatever your block was made for.


----------



## McD (Nov 18, 2004)

thank you very helpful, now how do i ID the tranny?


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

McD said:



> thank you very helpful, now how do i ID the tranny?


is the drain plug horizontal or vertical? is reverse on the left or right side?


----------



## McD (Nov 18, 2004)

i believe vertical, reverse is on the left.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

McD said:


> i believe vertical, reverse is on the left.


reverse is on the left above first then that's one of the more desirable dog leg boxes. don't have the ratios now, but it's called the dogleg 60 series box.


----------

